# Any thoughts on brand of dry food?



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking into puppy/dog food brands and wondering if anyone has any suggestions? I like what I'm reading and hearing about the Wellness brand. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Blondie


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

used to feed them Royal cannin

now costco half the price same ingredients basically, no wheat or corn


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

There are a lot of good foods out there. Are you looking for anything in particular? 

We're currently feeding Taste of the Wild. Caleb has some allergy issues and TOTW is grain free, so we're trying it out to see if it helps. I'd say I'm moderately happy with it so far. It's a bit more pricey than I would like.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We started Hank off on Innova Large Breed Puppy food. He's doing great on it. His adult coat is coming in beautifully. My last golden was allergic to corn so I automatically looked for a corn-free kibble. Just me - many dogs eat corn with no problem! My Maggie was on Innova the last 6 months of her life and I liked what I saw on the ingredient list.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The wellness is a good food. They have grainfree too.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady has eaten wellness large breed puppy and wellness core (their grain free option, which, FYI, is not recommended for dogs less than 1 year old). It is a good food. I've had to switch him to California Natural lamb and rice for his allergies, but we continue to use the canned wellness 95% meat as a topper. Their wellbar treats are good too.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Wellness, Nature's Variety, Innova, EVO, Healthwise, California Natural, Acana, Orijen, Eaglepack Holistic are just a few off the top of my head. 

Best food is what works for your dog whatever that may be.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Both of Lexi's litters were raised on Wellness Super5mix Large Breed Puppy. They all did wonderfully on the food, with no problems with diarrhea or stomach issues coming off the milk. I would highly recommend it for puppies.


----------



## Bkhollan (Aug 18, 2009)

I feed Bella Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy Food Chicken & Rice. She is doing well on it.


----------

